# Bumble bee goby.&.endlers



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

I was wondering where i could get an endler fish? I saw a pic and they look so cool! I also have a tank with tiger barbs and a figure 8 puffer andi was wondering if the goby is compatible? If so arethey schooling fish?


----------



## fishy friend2 (Aug 28, 2011)

Most LFS's sell them so i think that you should have some luck with finding some, which tank are you gonna keep them in? and i would highly advise that you do not get bumble bee gobies if you have tiger barbs.


----------



## diablo13 (Jul 1, 2011)

None of these fish are really compatible. Figure 8s and BumbleBee Gobies are both brackish water fish, something that will kill Tiger Barbs. I'm honestly amazed if your puffer and barbs aren't fighting. Bumblebee gobies are brackish, but I wouldn't reccomend keeping them together. If you have a calm puffer it may work, but if you have an aggressive one it could eat/kill a goby. And I wouldn't do Endlers with Tiger Barbs, the barbs are too aggressive.


----------



## helms97 (Sep 21, 2011)

I was planning on putting endlers with my guppies. I wanted a goby and then i relized that they are to small to be with the puffer. The pet store i got my puffer at had him in 100% freshwater and i knew little about them besides that they were agressive so, i got him and more tigers so that they were more focused on eachother than the puffer and they are all happy now.


----------

